# Monark Silver King Rocket



## jamizer (Aug 18, 2010)

I am looking for some help in identifying the timeframe for a Monark Silver King Rocket boys bicycle.  I know it is pre-war, as the owner of the bike died in 1945.  I believe it was made in the 30's, but could it be older?  The gentleman that owned it was born in 1885.

Also, is there any way to determine the value of this bike?  It is only good for parts, as the wheels are missing and the fenders are in bad shape.  However, the frame is in good shape along with a few other parts off of it that are not bent or badly rusted.  It is a good candidate for restoration if somebody had some of the other parts to complete the bike.  

Any help on what I have would be appreciated, and hopefully this bike can find its way to somebody that can make use of the parts.


----------



## akikuro (Aug 18, 2010)

post some pics...lots of good knowledge here


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 18, 2010)

Monark started making bikes in 1934 with the aluminum framed Sivler Kings. I believe the rocket arrived in the late 30s. There should be a serial number stamped in the bottom bracket, under the crank. It can usually be year-dated by that.


----------



## pgroah (Aug 18, 2010)

I am currently restoring a prewar rocket I would be interested in some parts.  springer fork, tank bars, goosneck, rack, fenders. thanks Paul


----------



## jamizer (Aug 21, 2010)

No luck at all finding any serial number.  I know it was green, then painted red.  Pictures are attached.  

http://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx42/jamizer/Rocket Bicycle/

If anybody can provide more info, it would be appreciated.  I tried to take a picture of the front label, but my camera cannot take that good of a close-up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 22, 2010)

Yours looks similar to mine. 



Mine doesn't have the original rear wheel or chainring, and I'm not sure on the chainguard, but it's been that way for a LONG time! I think mine is a late prewar, but I haven't checked it for numbers yet.


----------



## jamizer (Aug 22, 2010)

The handlebars are not the same, but then I am not sure if mine are original or not.  

But there are a lot of similarities.

Can somebody else help me out here?  I am guessing late pre-war too but not sure.


----------



## jamizer (Aug 27, 2010)

Can anybody else help me out on identifying this bicycle?  I am still struggling to learning more about it.  Thanks!


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 27, 2010)

take a picture of the rear hanger


----------



## lehua768 (Aug 27, 2010)

If anybody can provide more info, it would be appreciated. I tried to take a picture of the front label, but my camera cannot take that good of a close-up. Can anybody else help me out on identifying this bicycle? I am still struggling to learning more about it. Thanks! The handlebars are not the same, but then I am not sure if mine are original or not. But there are a lot of similarities.


----------

